# Just in



## phresh J (4 Jun 2005)

Hey yall Just got sworn in today and looks like im gonna get on my summer BMQ so im pretty stoaked on that.  I think I'll be going to Shilo..maybe i'll see some of you out there.  Rock on.


----------



## boehm (5 Jun 2005)

Congratulations! Must have been a very proud moment for you. I am still waiting for my call but hopefully it will come soon and I'll be off to Shilo too. By the way if you don't mind me asking, how long did the process take for you to get into 744?


----------



## phresh J (5 Jun 2005)

Hey thanks bro ya It was a pretty proud moment.  Anyways my situation was a little different cuz i had to wait so long for my security clearence form.  But once that was done and I got all my documents to the 744 it took about 3 weeks of processing.  I pick up my kit this week in chilliwack and hopefully get on course in July.  Hope u get on too man, we'll be out there together if you do.  good luck man.


----------



## boehm (8 Jun 2005)

I just got the call today, I am going to be sworn in on June 25. Unfortunately, it does not look like I'll be going to Shilo for my BMQ/SQ this summer :'( there is less then a week between when I get sworn in and when BMQ/SQ starts.


----------



## PteCamp (9 Jun 2005)

Congrats on making in through the long process.

Did they say that you wouldn't make it to Shilo? Because you still have a chance, I know a couple people who were sworn in with less then 3 days before Shilo. 
If they want you there, you'll get there...

Congrats again, good luck.

-KaT


----------



## boehm (9 Jun 2005)

Thanks, luckily for me the process was not to long (a couple months only).

I asked the recruiter what my chances were of making it to Shilo being that the date I am being sworn in on is so close to the start of BMQ/SQ and he told me they were slim but he did say that there is a small chance I could still make it in time. Hopefully they do want me there, I know I want to be there!


----------



## phresh J (9 Jun 2005)

Hey ya boehm I guess i'm in the same boat as you..I dunno but they made it sounds like I was gonna get on my BMQ. Apparently next week all the new guys have to come go to the 744 for a Kit check, do you know when your getting your kit issued?  I'm going next thursday on the 16th i believe.  Anyways good luck man see ya out there.


----------



## boehm (9 Jun 2005)

I don't know what they told you but to me they made it sound like I will NOT be going to BMQ/SQ this summer. He did say something about if I don't make BMQ/SQ this summer that I would be put in a holding troop (I think thats what he called it) until summer '06 but I imagine that our role would be severely limited as to what we can do. 

I have no idea when my kit will be issued but I am almost positive it will be after I am sworn in later this month.

Good luck, I hope we all make this summer's BMQ/SQ!


----------



## RossF (9 Jun 2005)

Hey guys.. I just got my call today, I'm getting sworn in this upcoming Tuesday. I get all of my Kit that day too. 

See you boys in Shilo.

-Ross


----------



## phresh J (11 Jun 2005)

Hey does anyone know if you get any days off during your BMQ?  Just curious to know cuz I have some friends out in Manitoba.  Thanks yall


----------



## RossF (12 Jun 2005)

I'm understand that you do recieve some time off.. I'm not sure about "days" though.


----------



## Earlam (14 Jun 2005)

Hey guys.

Just got sworn in on the seventh.  Kit appointment set for the 28th, and off on the 3rd for the 04Jul05 BMQ in Shilo.

Hope to see you all in a few weeks.


----------



## RossF (14 Jun 2005)

Yea, I fly out on the 3rd as well..


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

phresh J said:
			
		

> Hey does anyone know if you get any days off during your BMQ?   Just curious to know cuz I have some friends out in Manitoba.   Thanks yall


Yeah, your day off for kitchen duty, laundry detail, catch up on your sleep day.

Seriously, you should get most of your weekends off but then you are on a condence course run by reservists, who knows.


----------

